# Light spotting 8 weeks - your experiences?



## jvdb

I will be 8 weeks in two more days and just noticed a tiny bit of spotting yesterday. I just noticed it on toilet paper and it was pink not brown. I had no cramping and it was just that one time I went to the bathroom. Today I have had light brown spotting, again no cramping.

Anyone else had this in past pregnancies? My period would have been due in two days and I wonder if this is 'breakthrough bleeding'? *Should I be concerned?* It is very light, just stained my underwear a little.


----------



## Remucar

Ive had spotting throughout week 7. It was so scary and I had two sonograms during that week and baby was just fine,
They put me on progesterone supossitories. I would call the doctor to make sure though. Ive not spotted for the last 4 days and I hope it stays this way

Good luck!!!!


----------



## hopingforit

I had this at 6 weeks and saw healthy heartbeats at 7+2. I again had spotting yesterday morning and saw healthy heartbeats again in the afternoon at 7+6. My problem was I had an implantation bleed next to one of the babies which seems to have come out on its own. It is a very common thing to happen. My Dr also told me that bleeding at this time can be caused by the baby burying itself deeper - getting comfy as he put it. Generally, as long as you aren't cramping or bleeding very heavily, everything should be fine. :)


----------



## LadyGriz11

Popping over from 2nd trimester...I had spotting for a few days here and there around 9 weeks. Have you had sex? Your cervix is engorged and super sensitive during pregnancy so it can be irritated really easily causing a little bit of spotting. It can also be cause by physical exertion (exercise, heavy cleaning, lifting, work, etc). As long as you're not cramping and it doesn't get heavier, you'll be fine!


----------



## TryinFor1

I had spotting at five weeks, nine weeks, and eleven weeks. Baby was fine each time. I think I just have a sensitive cervix and as someone else mentioned it is normal to maybe spot a bit if doing something physical or having an exam. Mine was all do to straining while having a bm. I am sorry that is really personal but just know it could happen after that. Lol. If you are not cramping I am sure you are just fine. :)


----------



## jvdb

Thank you all, you have eased my mind a lot. I did have sex about four hours before I noticed it so it is possibly from that. Regardless, thank you for sharing.


----------



## New Mrs W

Definitely it will have been the sex!

I spotted from about 5 weeks until about 7 weeks and all was fine x


----------



## chellesama

I had a large bleed a couple weeks ago - enough to send me crying to the ER and I'm not a panicky person. 

Turns out that I was trying a little too hard in the bathroom and tore a blood vessel. :blush: By 7 weeks our blood volume increases by 10%, so we're more likely to bleed from little things that would normally not be issues.

The baby was and is fine according to the ultrasound on June 26th (the day I went to the ER) and my beta was still increasing two days later. My doctor said, on June 29th that everything looked good in there and didn't want to see me again until August. 

The brown is older blood and can take a long time to stop. I'm still getting that in the discharge of my crinone gel. It just gets caught alongside the cervix and can't get out easily.


----------



## sobroody

jvdb said:


> I will be 8 weeks in two more days and just noticed a tiny bit of spotting yesterday. I just noticed it on toilet paper and it was pink not brown. I had no cramping and it was just that one time I went to the bathroom. Today I have had light brown spotting, again no cramping.
> 
> Anyone else had this in past pregnancies? My period would have been due in two days and I wonder if this is 'breakthrough bleeding'? *Should I be concerned?* It is very light, just stained my underwear a little.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I had light spotting with brown discharge, no pain at all. I had it fr 11 days before I had a scan on Wednesday, which showed an empty sac. It was the size of 8 weeks and I was meant to be 11, so my baby could have died and got re absorbed or was never there. if your bleeding carries on even if there is no oain i would definitely push it with your doc or midwife, as I wish I knew sooner rather than later. It is probably nothing in your case I'm and sorry if i scare you, but if there is a problem then im sure youd rather know now. X


----------



## ThinkPositiv

pregnant immediatly after the last MC after a D&C.... was at work and went to the loo and had a gush of brown, clotty discharge - just on the paper, but I LOST MY MIND! (2 MC's in a row, and all i could think, was its happeneing again!)....broke down in sobs! Went down to emerg, where they scanned me, and we saw our little bean! healthy as can be. they couldnt identify a source for the bleed and said often then cant. it has tapered off hugely since. as someone else mentioned, sometimes it can seem like it goes on for days, but the amount is prob. not much, as it does get caught in the the walls of the vagina on its way out since it is old blood and not an acitive bleed.

try to breath easy, and mention it to your doc when you see him next. and you say you had sex, i bet it was from this definatly!


----------

